# The Wannabe Miss World's Journal



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

_Starting Weight: 133.6
Pubic Bone (below stomach): 34.3 inches
Waist Curve (where ribs stop): 28.5 inches
Thigh: 21.5 inches
Across Stomach/Lovehandles (widest part): 31 inches
Calves: 15 inches
Biceps: 12 inches

I will record my new stats on April 1st, 2005



Typical Daily Meal Plan:
Morning: 1/2 slowcook oatmeal + whey, coffee mixed with unsweetended cocoa powder and stevia
Snack: 1/2 a green apple, 1 tbls almond butter, 4 egg whites
Lunch: 4 oz grilled chicken, curry-spiced onions & sweet potato
Snack: other 1/2 of green apple and 1 tbls almond butter, 4 egg whites
Dinner: 4 oz grilled salmon with spinach & broccolli_


----------



## Jenny (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to IM  Meal plan looks solid  What do your workouts look like?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM  Meal plan looks solid  What do your workouts look like?


_I have been, for the past little while, been working out for 7 days a week, for an hour; four days of doing Cory Everson old school tapes that focus on the hips, thighs, buttocks and ab area with weights; two days of pilates; and two days that focus on the arms, shoulders and back.  I'm a home aerobics video queen  

In addition to the tapes, I have started to jump rope for fifteen minutes straight every morning while I wait for my oatmeal to cook  _


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 17, 2005)

Unusual !?!..  Sounds good though.

"Corey" is hot!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

G'luck !


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome, and good luck.  Perfect time to start, the day after you turn 21.  Thats gona be hard.  LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _ that focus on the hips, thighs, buttocks and ab area with weights_


 Do you do that because that's were you want to loose the weight? If that's why then it isn't possible to spot reduce, meaning you can't loose fat on one specific area. It has to come off from everywere.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to IM, and good luck! 



> Morning: 1/2 slowcook oatmeal + whey, coffee mixed with unsweetended cocoa powder and stevia
> Snack: 1/2 a green apple, 1 tbls almond butter, 4 egg whites
> Lunch: 4 oz grilled chicken, curry-spiced onions & sweet potato
> Snack: other 1/2 of green apple and 1 tbls almond butter, 4 egg whites
> Dinner: 4 oz grilled salmon with spinach & broccolli


Diet looks really good by the way, very clean. 

Are you going to be posting your training/diet on a daily basis?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM, and good luck!
> 
> 
> Diet looks really good by the way, very clean.
> ...


_I really need help with that part.. All I do is this exercise videos; pilates, and one is using weights for my arms, shoulders and back, but I have no cardio or anything else..   _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I really need help with that part.. All I do is this exercise videos; pilates, and one is using weights for my arms, shoulders and back, but I have no cardio or anything else..   _




Most gym memberships include one free session with a personal trainer.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 18, 2005)

> I really need help with that part.. All I do is this exercise videos; pilates, and one is using weights for my arms, shoulders and back, but I have no cardio or anything else..


Yeah like Luke said, most gym memberships do include a free orientation where someone who works there will take you around each of the machines and show you what to do, etc.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Yeah like Luke said, most gym memberships do include a free orientation where someone who works there will take you around each of the machines and show you what to do, etc.




Unfortunately, sometimes they don't always know what they're talking about   So feel free to ask all your questions here


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

_I would love to join a gym right now, but I am in the process of moving/cutting back expenses, and I won't have access to a gym until mid-August_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Will this be a university fitness center????

These are great, they usually have olympic-style, and powerlifting facilities.

I think you should try to gain as much muscle, as soon as you can...

(Don't worry about getting too huge) (It's not that easy)

This will assist you to greatly reduce any fat gains.

You appear young... Combatting the bulge is much harder as you age. (I know)

Try to hit the gym ASAP, your youth and increased hormone levels will make your job easier than it will be in say "Five?" years.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I would love to join a gym right now, but I am in the process of moving/cutting back expenses, and I won't have access to a gym until mid-August_




I have a set of powerblocks I can sell ya cheap   You can do alot at home.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Ship them up to BC 4 her!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Will this be a university fitness center????
> 
> These are great, they usually have olympic-style, and powerlifting facilities.
> 
> ...


_it will be a university gym that I will be going to, and I am 21_


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Welcome, and good luck.  Perfect time to start, the day after you turn 21.  Thats gona be hard.  LOL



She's Canadian Rock,   She's been able to drink for 3 years 

Welcome Brazen


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ship them up to BC 4 her!




If I sold them at $5, maybe after shipping cost they would still be under retail


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> She's Canadian Rock,   She's been able to drink for 3 years
> 
> Welcome Brazen


_I've already had my fun with booze, now I have cut it completely and haven't had anything since I was 19 _


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I have a set of powerblocks I can sell ya cheap   You can do alot at home.


_I am a newbie, what are Power Blocks?_


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes, Let the guy give you his sluff for cheap...

I've had enuff of his BS...

However; those dumbells, are actually pretty compact and sweet!

I would take him up on any cheap offer to git yur hanz on them!!

You know "LW" I'll kick in for the shipping for a young "Way More Dedicated Soul" than myself...

PM me hi-speed (LW)!

I can Write off the shipping.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I am a newbie, what are Power Blocks?_




They are REALLY nice adjustible weight dumbells.  They've been around for about 12 years, but don't sell well because they are expensive   You can adjust from 5lbs to 50lbs in 2.5lb incraments.  They go for about $350.  They're a pain in the butt to sell though (like used underware).  Nobody wants to pay shipping costs on a 110lb box    

And of course, detroit is the fattest city in the country.  I wouldn't be able to sell them locally


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

opfor2skinee said:
			
		

> Yes, Let the guy give you his sluff for cheap...
> 
> I've had enuff of his BS...
> 
> ...




It was like $80 to ship from me to arkansas.  I'm sure if it was crossing the border it would be around $150   It would be cheaper for you to pay me to drive there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah..   Why don't you donate & deliver those DB's!!

You could use a vacation, and I'm sure the young lady wants to meet a strapping lad like you anyway!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

No thanks M Man; I think I'd rather vacation on the west coast.  And I only get 13mpg, so i'm flyin'


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 20, 2005)

_Vancouver is on the west coast    _


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Luck and welcome!!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 20, 2005)

_Thanks  _


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

No fats in meals 1 3 and 5?  You must get really hungry between meal


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 20, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I have been, for the past little while, been working out for 7 days a week, for an hour; four days of doing Cory Everson old school tapes that focus on the hips, thighs, buttocks and ab area with weights; two days of pilates; and two days that focus on the arms, shoulders and back. I'm a home aerobics video queen _
> 
> _In addition to the tapes, I have started to jump rope for fifteen minutes straight every morning while I wait for my oatmeal to cook  _


 
What is your goal?

I agree with IHS about "spot reducing". The diet also looks very very low in calories. Eating like that long term is going to slow your metabolism and cause the body to retain fat, not lose it. Working out 7 days a week will exacerbate the situation even more.

A more intense training program which includes the entire body will also build lean muscle. Aerobics and dieting alone is often ineffective compared to an intensive weight program.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 20, 2005)

_I want to tone up everywhere, my stomach and my legs are still very soft, and I have nothing to show for in my arms.

I just recently lost 15 pounds, and now I want to change my eating habits, because I feel the way that I lost the weight isn't a good way to start if I want to add some real physical activity to my routine_


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 22, 2005)

Pardon me B if it seems like I ask alot of questions. I have some thoughts, but if you want my advice, I want to make sure I understand the entire picture before jumping to any conclusions.

Can you describe what types of exercises or movements you are doing from those tapes? Specifically how long have you been doing this?

What is your height and will you read this article and tell me what body type or types most resembles yours?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cynthia9.htm



			
				brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I want to tone up everywhere, my stomach and my legs are still very soft, and I have nothing to show for in my arms._




_By "nothing to show for in my arms", do you mean that they are small, not "toned" or something else?_


> _I just recently lost 15 pounds, and now I want to change my eating habits, because I feel the way that I lost the weight isn't a good way to start if I want to add some real physical activity to my routine_


How long a period of time did it take to lose the 15 pounds and how did that "diet" compare to the one you posted earlier? More specifically, what do you mean by "the way I lost the weight"?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

G'ood afternoon Vicki


----------



## simbh (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to IM ... I know its a bit late , but I wasn't online very much lately due to homework ... Semester is ending 

Anyways , good luck with your goals , I'm sure you'll like it here ... Wait , I'm sure you already do .

Oh ya , and you look very lovely


----------

